# Was expecting more color



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

So I really like using dyed blanks from @Sprung when he gets around to making them that is. I had imagined all the wood he has being dyed with some variation of greens, blues, reds, purples or any other color in the rainbow. 

Now I can understand why he takes burl, curl and other fine woods to create his unique palette, he is surrounded by dark panneling and similarly stained carvings every week. 

Color on Matt! And great new picture brother.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Great picture....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a great picture!

But why is he wearing a dress?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Excellent picture Matt! 

Thanks for sharing Don...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2017)

Great pic and inspiration revealed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, I never expected the picture my wife took of me after this morning's worship service to show up here! 

But, hey, there is some color in there though! They're washed out in the pic, but the two stained glass windows are quite beautiful and date back to the 1940's. And the church members have donated and set aside money to install stained glass windows in 6 other large windows in church - stained glass artist has already started on the work and we're hoping to see the first one in before Christmas.

Our church building was built in 1885 (congregation dates back to 1870) and they undertook a major remodel in the 1960's. Every inch of wall and ceiling in the sanctuary and the entryway are either wood paneling (walls) or solid wood (ceilings) after the remodel.

BTW, my office is all wood too. Walls are all birch paneling. Wood cabinets and shelves. A little splash of color ain't a bad thing... If it wasn't a church owned parsonage that we live in, I would have likely put some paint on at least one wall in my office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> But why is he wearing a dress?



I wrote a paper on that once... I was assigned to write a paper on "The History of Clerical Vestments" for a pastors conference about 6 years ago. After presenting the paper, the first guy who got up to respond or ask questions started out by saying, "I thank you for your well done work and I am glad I wasn't assigned to write that paper." Certainly wasn't anywhere in any list of topics I'd have wanted to choose to write a paper on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2017)

What a great picture Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice office Matt! Guys, look closely at his feet, I believe he is levitating!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice office Matt! Guys, look closely at his feet, I believe he is levitating!


He's one of them holy men that can walk on wood...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice office Matt! Guys, look closely at his feet, I believe he is levitating!



Nah, there's enough of me to keep my feet planted firmly on the ground. 

I won't show you pics of my office though. Right now it's in its normal state - between the books, papers, notebooks, and a few coffee mugs, it looks like a library exploded in here.  I'm currently working on building a couple pieces of furniture to get more organized in the office - a bookcase and an A&C style buffet that will be used for storage and an additional work surface. I might get it all nice and organized for pics of those items once they are done and in place.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Nah, there's enough of me to keep my feet planted firmly on the ground.
> 
> I won't show you pics of my office though. Right now it's in its normal state - between the books, papers, notebooks, and a few coffee mugs, it looks like a library exploded in here.  I'm currently working on building a couple pieces of furniture to get more organized in the office - a bookcase and an A&C style buffet that will be used for storage and an additional work surface. I might get it all nice and organized for pics of those items once they are done and in place.


Yeah but do you have FRB strewn all over the place? Like arcMa does...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah but do you have FRB strewn all over the place? Like arcMa does...



Not in the office!

Not in the shop either! I like to open my packages and put the stuff away so I know where it is, instead of having to dig through boxes all the time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Not in the office!
> 
> Not in the shop either! I like to open my packages and put the stuff away so I know where it is, instead of having to dig through boxes all the time.



I don't understand the words you were speaking. @ripjack13 can you explain?? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> I don't understand the words you were speaking. @ripjack13 can you explain?? Tony


Silly rabbit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

I label all my boxes....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Small frb. Wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Medium frb. Wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Large frb....acrylic sheet or wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don's box of stuff....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

This way, I can be surprised everytime I open one....over and over...and over...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> This way, I can be surprised everytime I open one....over and over...and over...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------

